# Exotic Gothic Bow & King Cobra Knife on Sale!



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry guys. Gave you the wrong description on the knife:

Handle is made of Walnut Wood. Sheath is hand stitched out of dark red gator hide. 

Total Length: 11 ½ ", Blade Length=6 ½ ", Blade Width=2 ¾ ”, Blade Thickness= 3/16"
Handle Length: 5", Handle Width: 1 ¼ "


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Does it come with Boots of Escaping?


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

*Due to the popularity of this sale, we are extending it another week, before starting our next sale. Thanks for your orders.*


----------

